# BenQ pe5120 projector



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi my BENQ PE5120 projector image is not symetrical on the screen on the bottom right side it goes up hill. I measured the height at both ends and the difference of 50mm. i have checked the keystone and its at 0 i am perplexed any ideas ? its giving me the fits! :sad:Cheers Troy


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey THX...calm down 

It takes few trial and error till you have it properly set up. Does the FP have lens shift? Look first to have the FP properly aligned with the screen (have it "looking" horizontal to the floor and 90 degree from the screen regardless of it's position relative to the screen) then start playing with the lens shift ... let us know if you still have a problem.

Is it a new one?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input but there is no lens shift. Me and the Mrs plan to go to eygpt soon


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

SO it only has keystone? umm... try playing with positioning and stay as close to the center of the screen as possible.

Let me know when you come to Egypt. we'll have to spend at least a day in my theater, and I'll see what I can do for you ...


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

OK sounds realy good


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Problem fixed the light was slightly hitting the ceiling beam in the roof so i mounted the projector under the beam and PERFECT.


----------

